# ka24de build



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

alright im buying a "new (rebuilt) KAde and plan to turbo it ect...goal of 350hp...yea i looked on ka-t.org but hey i want some input from you guys what should i look into buying to get it to reach 350whp? ....here is the list so far

T04E turbo
Apexi exhaust ( check)
tuned ECU
cams what brand?
pistons

what else should i look into getting? thanks for the input guys!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

you don't need a t04e to make 350hp.. a gt28rs will put you there, and it'll spool a lot quicker. i'd look at a gt30r71 just so it's not at the turbo's limits though.
IIRC, crower makes a turbo grind for the KA, i think they're 600 dollars.
if you want to make 350hp reliably, i'd look into eagle H beam rods, they'll hold up to the abuse. also, there's a plethora of misc stuff for the turbo. oil bung, feed/return lines, and i think some 740cc injectors would be a good step towards 350hp and beyond.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

www.ka-t.org :: View topic - Sticky: DOHC Turbo For Dummies

Read up...really good info here...DOHC Turbo for Dummies...no offense of course


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

240luvr ...i said i looked at that already ...i know what it says i just thought it would be nice to hear some new creative stuff to reach that power....no offense of course just new innovation


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

bro, honestly have to say...I completely missed that part of your post...so I'm slow, what's it to ya haha. Sorry bout that.

As for my input. I would suggest honestly that cams aren't worth the money. Get some 91 cams, and if you already have them, put the exhaust on the intake side and the intake on the exhaust side (so it'll be 248I/240E instead of 240I/248E). Also, I would add some rods to your list. Eagle has been telling the KA community that they'd be coming out with rods for the past 2 years, no lie. There are other rods out there to pick up though. 

So that's where I stand on it. Screw getting aftermarket cams (unless you got the cash to spend...wish I did), and add some rods to your list.

Also...don't forget a clutch to handle the power.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Some miscellaneous but important details to consider:
- lower compression forged pistons, like 8.50:1 CR
- magneflux crank/rod assembly
- shot-peen crank/rod assembly
- ARP rod bolts
- steel or copper alloy head gasket with O-ringing
- full motor 'blue-print' is recommended
- custom balance the entire reciprocating assembly

I would agree with 240LUVR about the cams. Go with the 1991 OEM cams or go with a mild after-market turbo cam. Stay away from big duration cams.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

cool now new question ....what kinda work will need done to switch the SOHC KA i have to a DOHC KA ? and will it bolt up to my SOHC transmission?....yea im sure if i search engouh i could find it im just hoping to get everything compiled to one page...for me but also future reference cuz the KA is comin up in the world...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SHpaintball said:


> cool now new question ....what kinda work will need done to switch the SOHC KA i have to a DOHC KA ? and will it bolt up to my SOHC transmission?....yea im sure if i search engouh i could find it im just hoping to get everything compiled to one page...for me but also future reference cuz the KA is comin up in the world...


SH, this really has been asked about a gazilion times but I'll be a nice guy and help you.

here's a write-up that was gotten from the NICO forum:

This section is for people who have a 1989 or 1990 240SX and want to install a later model KA24DE. before we get to each of the engines, here is the car prep that needs to be done. 
-the accelerator cable needs to be changed. the sohc cable is shorter and doesn't have enough travel. i have heard that people have stretched it across the engine and when i tried that it held the throttle plate open. maybe it can be done, but it will look like crap. 
-the power steering lines need to be changed over. the s13 lines work better, but with a little bit of finesse (adjusting) i was able to make s14 p/s lines work in the s13 coupe. the s13 dohc p/s reservoir will bolt right on the strut tower. the s14 reservoir doesn't fit quite as well, but can be made to work. if using a s14 engine, the ps pumps have different connections for the ps lines. I.E. if you get a s14 engine and want to use that ps pump, you will need the s14 lines. if you are using a s13 engine and are using that pump you will have to get s13 ps lines. the lines won't interchange with the pumps, but the pumps will interchange on the engines. (this will be posted again further down). 
-the tachometer will need to be changed out to a dohc s13 unit. the signal is different between the two. the tach can be removed from the cluster, or the whole cluster can be changed. (the s14 tach won't work, because the physical size of the tach is different.) 
-the dash gauge water temperature sensor from the SOHC engine needs to be used. for some reason the resistance is different. if you use the stock sensor from the DOHC engine, it will register on the gauge as being higher than with the SOHC unit. 
-go ahead and remove the coil assembly from the car. the SOHC one won't work on the DOHC engine. i'll explain more on this down further 

S13 DOHC engine
to swap a S13 DOHC, all the above needs to be done. -use the coil setup from the DOHC donor car. 
-the engine wiring harness and ecu will need to be replaced with one for the s13 DE engine. the dash connector will need to be cut off the SOHC engine harness (where it meets the dash harness), and soldered to the DOHC engine harness in the same location. there will be wires that are left floating so don't worry. all the wires that need to be connected will be color matched. for example: just put red to red, and white to white, ect. 
-if using a stock exhaust system the down pipe from sohc will bolt to the s13 exhaust manifold there won't be any issues. the egr will work as well. 
-the mafs from the dohc car will need to be used. the sohc mafs won't work with the dohc ecu. if you want to change the plug you can even use a s14 mafs. it has a bigger opening. NOTE*** i haven't done this. i am basing this on the fact the SAFC II shows both mafs to be the same type. (type 5 in the SAFC library) 
-the heater core hose locations are the same and will work between each. 
-the s13 ps pump has to have s13 ps lines. s14 ps lines won't bolt up without modification.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

nice thanks ...i know i could have found it just figure get turbo setup and the swap all in one so its easier search thanks looks like i got a lot of work ahead of me


----------

